

Bithacks - ashishb4u
http://www-graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html

======
anelson
I love stuff like this. Another great collection of bit fiddling hacks is
Henry S. Warren's excellent book, "Hacker's Delight" -
<http://www.hackersdelight.org/>

